# Care sheet for Rankinia Diemensis... Mountain heath dragon



## Mitch_89 (Dec 9, 2010)

Hey if anybody needed one i thought i would give a few facts on the mountain heath dragon seem as i could find no info google or otherwise....

Common:
Mountain Heath Dragon

Scientific:
Rankinia Diemensis

Ave adult size:
18cm total length

Food:
Invertebrates ( crickets.. etc )... Ants make up a large part of there diet...

Habitat: 
South eastern australias dry forest regions 

In Captivity: 
Anyone keeping these dragons may correct me but our 4 mountains heath dragons are in a 2 and a 1/2 foot tarrarium it is 50 cm high and 40 cm deep... we have made it up with washed play sand as a substrate with rocky outcrops from the back jungle vines a small waterfall in the cool end... they have a basking spot which is no more than 40'C on branches near the heat light the hot end gets to roughly 28'C and the cold end is at roughly 18'C .....Sorry for not knowing humidity levels guys but as i said they love there waterfall and sit on the edge near the splashing water when they are hot ... Very easy to handle dont mind being handled just be careful they are very quick when they want to be... Very fun to watch feeding ours take small crickets straight from our fingertips....

Sorry if this doesnt help its my first try making a care sheet... But i hope it does..


----------



## Tassie97 (Dec 9, 2010)

Hi good job not much info on net about mountain dragons do you live in tas ? I'm looking for some as I'm in tassie we have to get them from the wild also if u have some pics I would love to see .good job


----------



## Tassie97 (Dec 9, 2010)

Lol soz just read u from dapto I have been there and whatched the greyhounds


----------



## Mitch_89 (Dec 15, 2010)




----------



## Jdsixtyone (Dec 24, 2010)

Another person from the "Gong"


----------



## chase77 (Jan 6, 2011)

does anybody have any more info on these little guys. I want to get some shortly but there is a lack of info on them. 

Do they need constant heating? Is daytime heating enough?

What size crickets do they eat?

What UV do they need 5 or a 10?

Cheers, Chase.


----------



## Tassie97 (Jan 6, 2011)

Ok heat during day heat light on a rock then the rock will be warm and they will sleep on it over night and all I know about the uv is that u need uv or they get mbd what substrate are you going to use?

---------- Post added 06-Jan-11 at 05:14 PM ----------

I'm getting a uv heat combo globe

---------- Post added 06-Jan-11 at 05:15 PM ----------

With a thermostat


----------



## Jdsixtyone (Jan 7, 2011)

Heating: They dont like it to hot, 30-35 basking spots are ideal.

Feeding: What ever size woodies they will take, Hatchies are normally the smallest ones in the colony.

Uv: I wouldnt be to worried, it is not a massive thing like everyone makes it out to be. If they see the sun atleast twice per week for half an hour they will be fine, just dust their food with Calcium like you would anyway.

No need for a thermostat bud, lizards arn't like snakes, so they will move away and thermoregulate in the enclosure.

Jordy


----------



## hornet (Jan 7, 2011)

much better then some of the "care sheets" i've seen put up recently, good work . Might pay to add uv, 5 or 10 it shouldnt really matter, as snake madness said its not as big of a deal people make it out to be but its always good to play it safe


----------



## Jdsixtyone (Jan 7, 2011)

Yeah i agree, i still put one in for the sake of it, but if you really cant be bothered they will live 


hornet said:


> much better then some of the "care sheets" i've seen put up recently, good work . Might pay to add uv, 5 or 10 it shouldnt really matter, as snake madness said its not as big of a deal people make it out to be but its always good to play it safe


----------



## Teneille (Jan 31, 2011)

*bit more info about the mountain heath dragon.*

this thread was posted about my 4 dragons as we couldnt find any info anywhere.. the past few weeks one of the dragons has been kind of sluggish and i have been anle to handle her n she would just sit there unlike the other 3 they would run n jump around. i was looking for her the other day and i couldnt find her for about 10 min then i seen something in the sand that looked really thin.. as i uncovered the sand i found that the other 3 lizards had burried her. as i unburried her one of them jumped down and come and had a look at what i was doing.. i thought that this was a good thing that they dont let there members sit there they will bury them..

just thought i would let u guys know and its just a bit more info we can add to the caresheet we have coming together...

R.I.P sleepy...


----------



## Mitch_89 (Feb 23, 2011)

thanks guys for the positive feedback im still learning about these guys


----------

